# String Array zusammensetzen



## berni (6. Dez 2008)

Hi;

Hänge grad bei dem Problem das ich ein String array[]
auf einen einzigen String zusammenfassen mag.
Der Inhalt [i++] soll also dann im String stehn:

sollts quasi so sein...

array[1]=a;
array[2]=b;

String=ab


Hät noch ne frage..
Wie kann ich auf eine leere Variable abfragen?

Habs so 

if(a="")
{

}

probiert funkt aber leider net

thx


----------



## GilbertGrape (6. Dez 2008)

```
public static void main(String...args){
		String[]array = new String[]{
			"a","b","c"	
		};
		StringBuilder sb = new StringBuilder();
		for(int i = 0; i < array.length; i++){
			sb.append(array[i]);
		}
		String res = sb.toString();
		System.out.println(res);
	}
```

und 





> if (a="")


kann nicht gehen, weil es eine Zuweisung ist und kein Vergleich.
Strings sowieso mit equals vergleichen, also so:


```
if (a.length()==0)
```
oder			

```
if (a.equals(""))
```

das geht natürlich nur, wenn a ein String ist. Sonst müsstest du nochmal etwas genauer erläutern, was "leere Variable" heißt.


----------



## berni (6. Dez 2008)

thx

werd ich gleich mal so probiern


----------

